# DIY driftwood Filter tube cover



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok if your like me and hate this thing big black tube hanging down and can't put something in front to cover it up, never fear great ideas are here lol


ugh I hate this thing










Now get your drift wood










Cut a peice the length of your filter tube.

Whoops skipped a picture :/ 

Now cut the peice in half long way. 










Now drill some holes for string or tie off of some kind to go threw. 
I put 4 holes in for two places to tie it on. I'm using fishing line.










Now I boiled it.










Now just because I dont want my water color to change I give it another spray down









Now you can tie it on and put this bad boy in your tank! 











Now the big picture!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice, I like it


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, it's pretty easy to do and changes the looks of that filter a ton. I'm much happier with it like that now


----------

